# بطانه الافران الصهر



## wsz (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​يسعدني ان انظم اليكم في هذا المنتدى لكسب المعلومات وتبادل الخبرات 
انا اعمل في احد الشركات لصناعه الانابيب حديد الزهر يوجد لدينا افران صهر و laddle ودائما تكون مشكله تأكل البطانه بشكل سريع ارجو من الاخوان المساعده او ايجاد حل لهذه المشكله


----------



## mr ali ali (29 يوليو 2010)

اخي ممكن ان تحدد نوعية هذة الافران
هل هي كهربائية والكهربائية اما قوسية أو حثية ام هي افران غازية او تعمل على الوقود السائل
وكذلك تعتمد على سعة هذة الأفران

هناك ملاحظة مهمة
يجب ان يكون اساس الحراريات المستخدمة في التبطين قاعدي في حال كون الخبث الناتج عن الصهر قاعدي ويكون حامضي اذا كان الخبث الناتج عن الصهر حامضي أو استخدام بطانة ذات تأثير متعادل


----------



## وضاح الساري (31 يوليو 2010)

عادة يستخدم السمنت الحراري الكاستبل في تبطين افران الصهر وحسب درجات الحرارة المستخدمه وهو عبارة عن خليط من السمنت الالوميني مع البوكسايت والخلط يكون بنسب مختلفه من عالي الى واطيء الالومينا بعد خلطه بالماء بنسبه 14% علما ان السمنت الالوميني له عدة انواع مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وبانتظار المزيد


----------

